

Facebook IPO values company at between $85bn and $95bn - shreex
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17946598

======
vergent
I believe these numbers are wrong. $60-75 is the current target according to
the revised S-1

[http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/05/03/facebook-
ipo-28-35...](http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/05/03/facebook-
ipo-28-35-per-share/)

